# France - The North



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We are going over to France next Sunday (hopefully - if they've still got some fuel!) for 4 nights. We have booked 2 nights at Bien Assisse campsite as it's our first visit abroad with our Burstner Solano (only had it about 6 weeks) but don't know what to do with the other 2 nights, bearing in mind the weather might be chilly, not like the summer where it doesn't really matter where you are. Is there anywhere worth visiting within about 100mile radius of Calais?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

We found Dieppe to be very nice which was a surprise not so nice if its cold.... was there about 3 weeks ago and had lunch sitting out on the street.... and I don't do the cold in any format...


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A bit further than 100 miles is Saint-Valery-en-Caux

A lovely seaside town with an aire right on the sea front if you can get in,it is very popular.

Even further(about 170 miles)is Etratat,again very picturesque with stunning chalk cliffs,then on the way back to Calais is Fecamp,probably further than you want to travel though.All lovely places and well worth a visit.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Le-Treport. 140 miles from Calais. The Aires is on the edge of the town with hookup. €7.20 for each 24 hours. There is also a campsite next door but not sure if it will be open at this time of year.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*france the north*

if i were you i,d fill up at dover to be safe and top up if needed.he weather will only be the same as GB so its down to what you want to do or are interested in,lots along the coast,but also inland,with nice towns and villages most with aires we particleley like Paris plage but there are hundreds of good places http://www.france-voyage.com/en/s and good sites have a look at this web site very good


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your into WW1 stuff what about a trip to Ypres over the border in Belgium? Lovely Town and the ceremony at the Menin Gate each night is really worth attending. You can park for free overnight just round the corner from the gate near the river and ramparts.

The area around Cap Griz Nez and Gap Griz Blanc just south of Calais is quite nice.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just returned last week, stayed the last night near Albert the museum under the basillica and the WW1 memorial's from the somme are truly thought provoking a first visit for me and almost exactly 100 mls from calais


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If you like the seaside try Quend - Plage - Les - Pins, Large Aire in the town, and 50m from a very large beach, also some nice walks.

Charlie


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Normandy*

Would reccomend St Valerie sur Somme!Good Aire de Camping Car about 10 to 15 mins walk from town.Nice town with estuary walk.Take the steam train around the bay to Le Crotoy.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Montreuil Sur Mer is good for a night or two. Small campsite just outside the town walls. Ten minute walk to town centre and nice easy walking around the walls or in the area around the town, local walks listed at the tourist office. Area around the Normany 'D' day beaches or cross into Belgium and visit Brugge for a day.


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

About 2.5 hours away from Calais try Honfleur, aire on outskirts of town with electric, think it was 9 Euros.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

esperelda said:


> Is there anywhere worth visiting within about 100mile radius of Calais?


A fair chunk of Belgium?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You can be in brugge in about 45 mins and park on the aire there and walk into Brugge in 10 mins. its £15 eu per night but that does include hook up.

Bruuge is a lovely quaint town ..especially if you like chocolate

Phill


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going on Thursday Night for 10 days and planning to do Calais area and Belgium, I made a map which might help you, it's here. I expect not to need to fill up with fuel ...


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

For a destination that will not require much fuel how about the aire at Le Portel, a nice enough seaside town and with a bus to Boloulgne for 1 E.


----------

